# Connecticut storm for tomorrow?? Sunday (1/3/10)



## ctplowing (Dec 17, 2008)

To my surprise, I just read this from weatherunderground.com...

"Sunday
Snow. Areas of blowing snow. Total snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches. Windy and cold with highs in the lower 20s. Northwest winds 20 to 25 mph with gusts up to 45 mph. Chance of snow 80 percent. Wind chill values as low as..."

No other weather service around here has announced this.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

that should tell you something


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Weatherbug and Weatherforyou are saying the same thing


----------



## bad72blazerct (Dec 8, 2009)

right now in Berlin we just have wind thats kicken up the snow. i havnt heard anything from who i plow for so.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

WingPlow;940156 said:


> that should tell you something


Tell us what......Its going to snow??? :laughing: Snowing now and the wind is brutal.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

some body told me 4" in Danbury:crying:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Its been snowing on and off since new years. Never really had enough to plow but lots of salt runs


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

at least you making money


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

Im getting phone calls cause the snow is driving into my accts. I heard 4-8 inches


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowing all day so far. Wind is wipping around. I am just going to go out at 3am and check everyone late tonight.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

hlntoiz;940450 said:


> Snowing all day so far. Wind is wipping around. I am just going to go out at 3am and check everyone late tonight.


Going to take the same approach-weather guesser's are all over the place and haven't been right about the weather since Thursday on this storm. Snowin' and blowin' in Ansonia right now-about an inch or so on the ground of new powder-hard to tell though.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

This a tuff one to plow or not


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I've never seen so many guys with pickup trucks and blades just driving around in circles today, hardly any of them had salters either so I don't know what they were doing? We got a whopping 3/4" here. going out overnight to salt a few. not much else to do.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got a call from a customer asking me to plow thier driveway (steep hill) they wanted to grab some food. So because they are the best (residential) payer's I took care of them. Took a look at a few commerical accounts made a few passes on drifts but I am definately going out at 3am and hitting all commercial accounts plow back all drifts and salt.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't salt my customers are not interested in salting. We had a little snow Yesterday and some Today but I don't think it is still enoff to go out.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

every body out plowing


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

sitting on my ass watching TV actually


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

same here....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup hitting the sack now. Going out at 3am. Snowing pretty good now!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Gonna grab a few hours of shut eye before going out early am to start-still snowing here


----------

